# My Two Babies



## Kris148 (May 20, 2019)

Actually only one is a bub.. 10 mth old Bonnie.. she is the white one. My other pooch is 12 yr old Bubbles. He has a heart murmur but is taking medication and is a stoic little critter.


----------



## Ronni (May 20, 2019)

Aww.  What cuties!


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)

Beautiful doggies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2019)

So sweet, they are both adorable!


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2019)

Really cute. 
Is that a Lhasa Apso and Malti-poo?


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2019)

Cuties X2.... awwww..... :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2019)

Awwww!   Two  nice  doggie  sweethearts !   :Thank you:


----------



## Kris148 (May 20, 2019)

ALL!!!


----------



## Kris148 (May 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Really cute.
> Is that a Lhasa Apso and Malti-poo?



Both are Havanese.. Spanish/Cuban breed. Tho I do think Bonnie has more Bishon in here.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

@Kris148 -Now I remember what Havanese look like. So pretty and  cuddly looking.
Do they speak Spanish?  🌶  🌶


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Kris148 -Now I remember what Havanese look like. So pretty and  cuddly looking.
> Do they speak Spanish? View attachment 77195 🌶  🌶


Bonnie is now twice the size as Bubbles and is so cheeky. They are both having a groom today.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Kris148 -Now I remember what Havanese look like. So pretty and  cuddly looking.
> Do they speak Spanish? 🌶  🌶


I did not respond to this. Yes of course they speak SpanishView attachment 77195. What is with the peppers?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 5, 2019)

So sweet.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> I did not respond to this. Yes of course they speak SpanishView attachment 77195. What is with the peppers?


Mexican food.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Mexican food.


I see. Do Cubans eat peppers?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> I see. Do Cubans eat peppers?


No actually Cubans don’t particularly like hot food. lol. I’m just being a goof.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No actually Cubans don’t particularly like hot food. lol. I’m just being a goof.


Well goofy the mods have moved Retro quiz to Games. See ya there.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Well goofy the mods have moved Retro quiz to Games. See ya there.


Oh ok. Thanks kris.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No actually Cubans don’t particularly like hot food. lol. I’m just being a goof.


Not all peppers are very hot.  Cubans do use peppers.

Heat

 Low


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cubanelle


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Not all peppers are very hot.  Cubans do use peppers.
> 
> Heat
> 
> ...


Oh this is true. Not all peppers are hot. I just happen to like hot peppers. I would have assumed Cubans liked hot spicy food like the Mexicans but I was wrong.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Actually only one is a bub.. 10 mth old Bonnie.. she is the white one. My other pooch is 12 yr old Bubbles. He has a heart murmur but is taking medication and is a stoic little critter.
> View attachment 65694View attachment 65695


Adorable poochies!


----------

